# attic insulation: replace or top up?



## noel 2006 (14 Jul 2010)

I wish to upgrade my attic insulation.  I am wondering whether it is better to top the the existing insulation or replace it with new insulation.


----------



## notagardener (16 Jul 2010)

Had a feeling I read about this before

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=121026


----------



## noel 2006 (20 Jul 2010)

Thanks notagardener.  I have decide to top up.


----------

